# Mon ipod shuffle 3ème génération ne fonctionne plus



## becks1 (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un gros soucis , aidez moi s'il vous plait, mon ipod  shuffle 3eme génération a 9 mois a peu près, et a un moment j'ai perdu  le petit cordon pour le recharger, du coup je m'en suis pas servi pendant 2  mois je crois il était complètement déchargé. J'ai acheté un cordon sur  internet. Je le branche a l'ordi mais il ne charge pas du tout et aucun  des voyant ne clignote. Itunes et l'ordi ne le reconnait pas. Je ne sais  pas du tout quoi faire. J'ai essayé sur d'autre ordi ca marche pas non  plus . S'il vous plait, aidez moi si vous avez le temps . Merci a celui  ou celle qui prendra le temps de me répondre.


----------



## CineStudent (12 Septembre 2011)

Essaye d'aller dans Itunes, Sore, autoriser cet ordinateur, une fois l'Ipod connecter. Sinon, ça peut aussi être un problème de câble mais vu qu'il est neuf, ça m'étonnerais un peu, va voir ça avec le magasin ou tu l'a acheté au pire, et si vraiment ça va pas, contact un Apple Store (téléphone ou sur place) et explique ton problème, il existe des moyens pour réinitialiser ton Ipod en appuyant sur deux boutons à la fois. Mais je sais pas comment faire. Bonne chance pour ta suite.


----------

